# Not sure where to put this, Possible good deal on a bulk damaged shipment



## nEighter (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.salvex.com/listings/list...10447&emhsid=bd9d21ab1b680cb80907f1051a47b1c7

I am not from that site, I just wanted to post it up.. heck maybe someone can score a decent amount of drywall for a good discount.. you will have to check it out to see.

I somehow signed up for something online and get emails from Salvex all the time for these auctions.. want to say I saw pavers.. or something like that recently that could have been scored for cheap.

So I am guessing that is kind of like an ebay for building material... only I guess? the seller just contacts them and they post the ad.. 

I haven't actually read up on them much.. just seen their auctions a time or 4.

Cheers! :thumbsup:

Nathan


----------

